# Autodiscover



## h.yousaf1993 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm running windows server 2012 r2, which is also running the exchange server 2013. I have bought SSL certificate from go daddy for mail.supporttec.co.uk, and is imported successfully into the exchange server.

In terms of receiving/sending mail internal/external is working successfully, but I am trying to add profile on outlook and this is giving me a error Microsoft exchange cannot be contacted, when running test connectivity (https://testconnectivity.microsoft.com/) this is failing on auto-discover.

However, when pinging autodiscover in cmd, it is responding successfully. The records are hosted on godaddy and pointing to our server, I have included the screen captures below.

I'm confused by this, and any help why my autodiscover is failing would be great!! Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is 443 port forwarded?


----------



## h.yousaf1993 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes sir, port 443 https is open. I have checked this via mxtoolbox and it is showing the port as open. Thanks. I'm able to ping autodiscover.supporttec.Co.uk through cmd. finding it strange now it isnt finding my autodiscover, the record has to be cname right?


----------



## nemesis82 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi, no it must be an A record. Have you configured autodiscover external url on Exchange?

Inviato dal mio Z00D utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

